# Research on the spectrum of animal's higher senses



## Swordfry (May 2, 2015)

Forgive me for the long title. I was having the hardest time coming up with a good, concise title for this thread.

Animals, especially dogs and cats, have better senses than humans. We all know this. They can see in the dark, they can hear different frequencies of sound. They can detect a storm coming long before we can even see or feel it outside.

I'm looking for good research that has shown the full range of animal senses compared to our own. Specifically just domestic dogs and cats, but any animals will do. I'm sure some research has been done on this matter, but I wouldn't have the first clue where to look, lol.


----------



## skip.knox (May 2, 2015)

Pretty easy research question. I did this "what can dogs hear" and got useful hits. I reckon you could do the same for smell, see, etc. And not just for dogs.


----------



## thecoldembrace (May 3, 2015)

How much and what type of specific information are you looking for, Swordfry?


----------



## Terry Greer (May 3, 2015)

The BBC made a great series of documentaries on animal senses titled 'Supersense' a few years back. It's well worth a look.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (May 4, 2015)

All animals need light to see with their eyes. Cats see more in dim light because their pupils  re slits not circles like ours, so they can open wider to let in more light. Dogs in particular have more olfactory nerves, especially blood hounds, which is why if a bloodhound tracks and identifies you as a suspect it's acceptable in court. Insects see more of the visual spectrum than we do. Bees and butterflies can see ultra-violet. For hearing, bats and dolphins have echo-location. Sharks can detect electrical signals created by the movements of other animals in the water as well as smell trace amounts of odours. Greater strength of tigers and leopards, speed of cheetahs, etc.
There are also special senses. The way some dogs know when a person is going to have a seizure. Octopus' ability to control there skin's texture, shape and colour. Ant's ability to form complex structures like bridges out of themselves.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Terry Greer (May 4, 2015)

Humans can see slightly into the UV - but our lens and corneas block it - those who have had cataracts removed can see a little further into the UV part of the spectrum.  
Here's a news post on it:
Let the light shine in | Science | The Guardian


----------

